# What can go on top of creosote to mask the smell?



## acewoodturner (19 May 2021)

I painted about 35m squared of decking on Sunday night with proper creosote. The decking is in front of my cousin's large caravan. Now some other caravan owners are complaining about the smell and it needs to be masked. There is only one caravan nearby and the other complainers are folk walking by!. The site owner wants the decking removed if we cant mask the smell. Anyone been in this situation before or can suggest an appropriate finish we could put down. Got to bear in mind if it does go on over the creosote its got to dry, otherwise its going to be a brilliant mess and his wife is going to give us some severe earache.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 May 2021)

I suspect anything that's worth a try covering it with will require its being dry in the first place - which is weeks if not months away.


----------



## Adam W. (20 May 2021)

Looking in my crystal ball, I can see you have a new decking job in your near future.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 May 2021)

Unfortunately for them I think you're right.


----------



## Adam W. (20 May 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Unfortunately for them I think you're right.



My crystal ball never lies.

Looking at your near future Phil, I can see chewed soft furnishings, an innocent face and the smell of half digested pedigree chum.


----------



## Peter Sefton (20 May 2021)

I can only think of one thing fresh air, sorry I think you may have to change it.


----------



## jcassidy (20 May 2021)

What do the T&C of the site renral agreement say? What grounds does the site owner have to demand removal? As you say, if the complainers are passerby, you aren't interfering in their enjoyment of their caravan...
Probably a long shot...


----------



## Doug71 (20 May 2021)

The smell of creosote takes me back to my youth, used to make and spray quite a lot of fencing panels. 

I actually quite like the smell, it will go eventually but as said will take a fair while.


----------



## eribaMotters (20 May 2021)

I am at a loss as to why you have to address this situation. On what grounds is the request being made. If it is simple as not liking something then you could ask others to change the colour of there fences or vans.
I admit to being biased in I really do like the smell. A new phone line post went in local to me a few weeks back and I would linger as I walked past to get my morning fix. The smell has now gone and I miss it.

Colin


----------



## Cabinetman (20 May 2021)

I was under the impression that creosote was a banned substance? 
I too liked the smell but it was probably not good for you.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 May 2021)

You can still buy it trade, but not DIY.


----------



## Droogs (20 May 2021)

Hope for warm windy weather and bang in plant pots with a load of flowering roses or lilly of the valley or lavender or summit' smelly in a nice way until it off gasses


----------



## bourbon (20 May 2021)

In my opinion, people nowadays have no patience, As has been said, The smell will go, but it will take time. Explain this to the site owner and you May not have to redo the deck


----------



## Sachakins (20 May 2021)

Was it real creosote or the new Creocote stuff?


----------



## Cabinetman (20 May 2021)

This is such a longshot that it’s out of sight, in the food industry to stop the smells produced by microbes producing gas after eating microscopic food particles left on floors etc after cleaning there are special water sprays available to kill the bugs. 
It depends what causes the offgassing from creosote, but I suspect it’s just the evaporation of chemicals – I said it was a long shot. Ian


----------



## Terrytpot (20 May 2021)

Doug71 said:


> The smell of creosote takes me back to my youth..
> I actually quite like the smell..


Same goes for me..my pop was military so I was born in Germany and spent quite a few years out there during his postings but during my childhood we frequently returned to the UK and spent our holidays with relatives in Nottingham where in the 60's and 70's that was probably all that was available to treat fences so every time I catch a whiff of creosote it sends me right back to those happy memories


----------



## Cabinetman (20 May 2021)

A more serious suggestion this time, I think the only way you’re going to keep people happy (except for the customer) is to unscrew it all – you did use screws didn’t you. And take it away and store it in something like a poly tunnel where it’s going to get warm and degas quicker, then bring it back and rebuild it, how long that will take depends on the variety you used and how much you put on. Ian


----------



## acewoodturner (20 May 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Was it real creosote or the new Creocote stuff?


The real stuff, no fakes here!


----------



## acewoodturner (20 May 2021)

The decking isnt for a customer, its for my cousin and we put in in together. I dont want to get involved in any argument between him and the site owner. The smell is nearly away so we might get away with not removing it, hopefully. A mate gave me 5l of Liberon decking oil so the new wood will get that and not the creosote. There is an awning going up in about 4 weeks time which should cover most of the decking. Think the smell will be negligible by then. Thanks for all the advice. Lesson learned here.


----------



## Lefley (20 May 2021)

Shellac, epoxy or urethane, is what goes on top of pressure treated railway ties or the like to hide smell. Since you have applied it on top of a board I would suggest a light soapy pressure wash then a water wash. Let dry then shellac.

definitely not something I would ever try doing again. There is a reason they banned it in a lot of places. Not good for skin contact. So no bare feet for sure. Then there is always the problem of pets absorbing it through the pads of there feet. So you do need to shellac or tear it off.


----------



## johnnyb (20 May 2021)

this is a maybe but bedec barn paint says it can go over creosote and it's water based. I'm suspicious anything that's oil based will tend to bleed through


----------



## johnnyb (20 May 2021)

I use pine tar and that really stinks but dissipates after a few days. unlike creosote the smell is a bit unpleasant( smoky like a fleece when you've been to a bbq times 5)


----------



## Keith 66 (22 Jun 2021)

I love the smell of pine tar, otherwise known as Stockholm tar, to me it is far nicer than Creosote & its safer too. I use it on boats occasionally.
With creosote you just got to leave it until it stops stinking, some weeks.


----------

